# Prohormone similar to good ole test?



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of PHs advertised on the internets that supposedly mimic different types of real gears.  The only one I haven't seen yet is one that mimics, or is similar in nature to the staple of every cycle, test.  I ran a dermal called "tren" a coupla years ago.  It was very good, but it kilt my libido.  I had little interest in sex and literally went over a month w/out jacking off.  That's highly unusual for me, as I'm usually on an ED to EOD JO schedule.  

Anyhoo, I'd like to do another PH run at some point down the road, but I don't want the sides and shutdown that normally accompanies standalone PHs.  So, any one out there similar to good ole test?


Gears!


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tribulus stacked with DHEA. 

GICH!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 1, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> There seems to be a lot of PHs advertised on the internets that supposedly mimic different types of real gears.  The only one I haven't seen yet is one that mimics, or is similar in nature to the staple of every cycle, test.  I ran a dermal called "tren" a coupla years ago.  It was very good, but it kilt my libido.  I had little interest in sex and literally went over a month w/out jacking off.  That's highly unusual for me, as I'm usually on an ED to EOD JO schedule.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'd like to do another PH run at some point down the road, but I don't want the sides and shutdown that normally accompanies standalone PHs.  So, any one out there similar to good ole test?
> 
> ...



Nope those were banned but even test will shut you down


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh well.  Guess I'll stack plant sterols and Gakic and maybe another placebo whilst bulking and neovar when it's time to cut.  That should be at least as anabolic as a test/tren cycle.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 2, 2011)

lol of course anything muscletech is anabolic


----------



## SFW (Sep 2, 2011)

McG, AI's can raise your T levels quite substantially. They have been shown to remedy andropause in certain studies. 

Or what about halodrol, 100 mgs Ed stacked with a gram of DHEA. probably make you feel like you were on at least a trt dosage.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 2, 2011)

I might try that one at some point.  I reckon it can't hurt.  Maybe I could thow in that deca clone that Prince has been advertising.  Too bad they don't sell Gangsta Test anymore.  I never tried it, but with that name, it's gotta be some good shit.


----------



## troubador (Sep 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I might try that one at some point.  I reckon it can't hurt.  Maybe I could thow in that deca clone that Prince has been advertising.  Too bad they don't sell Gangsta Test anymore.  I never tried it, but with that name, it's gotta be some good shit.




I was thinking about those two stacked together for my next ph run.


----------



## R1balla (Sep 3, 2011)

just get on DAA and a HGH booster


----------



## TooOld (Sep 3, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I ran a dermal called "tren" a coupla years ago.  It was very good, but it kilt my libido.



I did the same until I started stacking it with Cyp. Derm's suck though leaving your shirt all greasy.


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

> I might try that one at some point. I reckon it can't hurt. Maybe I could thow in that deca clone that Prince has been advertising. Too bad they don't sell Gangsta Test anymore. I never tried it, but with that name, it's gotta be some good shit


 
I mean, in china, im sure they have Herbal shops that sell shit. Maybe a little dried tiger penis mixed with Ginseng root would do the trick. I know Ma Huang is a good ass ephedrine tea, for pre sfw. Yeah the decadrol would prob stack good with halodrol.


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 4, 2011)

R1balla said:


> just get on DAA and a HGH booster




^^^This.  Neovar with HGH Up and Tongkat Ali is a dynamite stack.  Throw in some EGCG and the legendary Leukic/Gakic/Creakic stack and anabolism will be through the roof.  Not to mention the accumulation of Bf will be minimal thanks to the green tea extract!


----------

